# NHS



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello every one. I was wondering if any one here could tell me if the NHS would be able to help us with TTC no 2? I know we no longer qualify for NHS funded IVF as DS was conceived this way but I was wondering if there were any investigations into fertility that still may be covered? Also any options like clomid and so on? I know a few have mentioned they've been told stuff by a consultant about conceiving no 2 and was just wondering if that was through the NHS or private? We don't have much and couldn't afford to do IVF on our own, the time it would take to save up the money would put DH over the age he's agreed on for another child. He already feels 'too old' for our son, which I tell him is silly but I can't change how he feels. I don't know much about my fertility other than I have endometriosis and my tubes are open and have always been open   but I have never conceived naturally in over ten years of trying. I know many people mention fsh levels and all sorts but no one has told me any thing about all of this. Is there a way to find this out? 

Sorry for so many questions but I feel like I really need to be on top of all of this instead of just trying naturally and letting the years go by if there's something more I can do? I actually had no idea about the funded IVF for over a year and feel like we'd wasted some time with that. Any advice would be welcome


----------

